# XP Sprache beim Logon



## Wolfsbein (11. September 2005)

Hallo

ich habe fuer meinen Benutzeraccount ein US Tastaturlayout eingestellt. Nur nach einem Neustart ist das Layout bei der Passworteingabe wieder Deutsch. Nach einem Logout, oder Standby aber US. Wie kann ich auch im Loginscreen dauerhaft ein US Keyboard einstellen? Vielen Dank.


----------



## gorim (12. September 2005)

Hallo,

die Einstellungen findest Du hier HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Keyboard Layout\Preload

Du mußt dasselbe eintragen wie bei Deinem Profil unter HKEY_CURRENT_USER\...

Wahrscheinlich sind nur die beiden Einträge 407 und 409 vertauscht.


bis dann
gorim


----------



## Wolfsbein (13. September 2005)

Vielen Dank das hat funktioniert. Jetzt gibt es aber noch ein anderes Problem. Auf meinem Mac kann ich problemlos zwischen deutschem und englischem Layout umschalten. Auch unter Windows habe ich EN, bzw. DE in der Taskleiste. Nur wenn ich ein anderes, als das gerade aktive auswaehle passiert absolut nichts!


----------



## gorim (14. September 2005)

Kannst Du das etwas genauer erklären? Wenn Du auf Englisch umschaltest, dann hast Du weiterhin ein deutsches Layout? Ist das in jedem Programm so?

bis dann
gorim


----------



## Wolfsbein (14. September 2005)

Nein. Englisch ist standard und EN steht auch in der Taskleiste. Wenn ich aber dort auf DE fuer Deutsch klicken will, dann passiert gar nichts. Sprich EN bleibt weiter ausgewaehlt, als ob ich nicht geklickt haette.


----------



## zyclop (14. September 2005)

Hatest du dies bevor du die Reg einträge geändert hatest oder erst seit dem

gruss zYcLoP


----------



## Wolfsbein (14. September 2005)

Das trat vor der Registryaenderung auch schon auf. Leider habe ich absolut keine Ahnung worans liegen koennte.


----------



## gorim (15. September 2005)

Funktioniert die Umschaltung mit der Tastatur? Normalerweise (linke) ALT-SHIFT Kombination. 
Das Eingabeschema scheint mir bei XP nicht ganz ausgereift. Mein XP habe ich vor 2 Monaten neu installiert und schon bekomme ich die Leiste nicht mehr. Ich kann zwar mit der Tastatur umschalten, aber ein Icon, welches Layout aktiv ist, sehe ich keins, sondern nur ein leeres Feld. Das ist mir auch schon bei anderen Rechnern aufgefallen.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## Wolfsbein (15. September 2005)

Leider gehts ueber die Tastenkombination auch nicht .


----------



## gorim (16. September 2005)

Lege zum testen mal einen neuen Benutzer an und melde dich damit an. Vielleicht ist auch irgendein Programm schuld, das automatisch geladen wird. Mit msconfig.exe einfach alle Autostarteinträge deaktivieren. Einen anderen Tipp habe ich jetzt leider auch nicht, als dieses mühselige Vorgehen.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## tutalu (21. September 2005)

Das Problem mit der Einstellung, die nicht halten will, kenne ich auch. Der "Trick" scheint mir zu sein, dass Windows fuer jeden Prozess eine eigene Einstellung haelt. Wenn man das Icon aus der Taskleiste ohne aktivierte Applikation verwendet, schaltet man anscheinend nicht den Explorer selber, sondern garnichts um.

Als Umgehung kann man eine Applikation per Explorer in den Vordergrund holen, dann erscheint das Icon bzw. der zur Applikation gehoerende "Button" in der Taskleiste "gedrueckt". Dann kann man per Taskleiste die Tastatur umstellen und stellt damit nur diese eine Applikation um. Das muss man fuer alle Applikationen wiederholen.

Sicher nicht, wie es gedacht ist (das habe ich nicht herausfinden koennen), aber ein funktionierender Workaround.


----------



## Wolfsbein (21. September 2005)

Na des nenne ich mal eine Loesung von hinten ueber hundert Ecken. Traurig, dass man sowas nicht funktionierend in ein international eingesetztes Betriebsystem bekommt. Zumal es schon seit ueber vier Jahren auf dem Markt ist. Solange es auf meinem Mac geht...


----------



## tutalu (21. September 2005)

Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass es unmoeglich waere, das Tastaturlayout fuer alle Applikationen auf einmal umzustellen. Ich sage nur, dass ich nicht habe herausfinden koennen, wie es geht und deshalb die beschriebene Umgehung noetig schien.

Ich bin sicher kein Windowsfan, aber zur Entlastung muss ich sagen, dass es mit Windows durchaus moeglich ist (z.B. mit USB) mehrere Tastaturen an ein einziges Windows XP gleichzeitig anzuschliessen. Wenn ich das richtig erinnere, sind die standardmaessig alle parallel aktiv. (Es mag auch moeglich sein, dass man an sein Word die deutsche und an Photoshop die englische Tastatur spezifisch anbinden kann.)

Jedenfalls ist es denkbar, dass es tatsaechlich sinnvoll ist, das Tastaturlayout per Applikation waehlbar zu haben, und nicht systemweit.

Eine Warnung, wenn man ohne aktivierte Applikation das Layout umschaltet, waere aber sicher sinnvoll gewesen, oder noch besser eben die intuitive Umschaltung aller Applikationen systemweit.


----------



## Wolfsbein (21. September 2005)

tutalu hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...Ich bin sicher kein Windowsfan, aber zur Entlastung muss ich sagen, dass es mit Windows durchaus moeglich ist (z.B. mit USB) mehrere Tastaturen an ein einziges Windows XP gleichzeitig anzuschliessen. Wenn ich das richtig erinnere, sind die standardmaessig alle parallel aktiv. (Es mag auch moeglich sein, dass man an sein Word die deutsche und an Photoshop die englische Tastatur spezifisch anbinden kann.)
> 
> Jedenfalls ist es denkbar, dass es tatsaechlich sinnvoll ist, dass Tastaturlayout per Applikation waehlbar zu haben, und nicht systemweit...


Dann koennte man ja auch gleich noch ein chinesisches und ein franzoesisches Keyboard anschliesen. Oder vielleicht reicht es einfach den Browser in allen Sprachen zu installieren um dann den jeweiligen zu starten? 
Also das kanns wohl nicht sein. Und bei den meisten gehts ja auch. Ich wuerde es vielleicht noch verstehen, wenn man irgendein zugemuelltes XP mit Themes und was weiss ich noch was alles haette. Meins ist aber praktisch neu.


----------



## monger (22. September 2005)

Ich hatte es bei mir deaktiviert und habe es jetzt auch ausprobiert. Ich wollte über Symbolleisten die Eingabegebietsschemaleiste aktivieren, und siehe da: Kein Symbol. Tja, sieht so aus als könne Windows auch Bugs haben.
 Zum einen verstehe ich aber nicht ganz, wofür man beide Layouts braucht. Entweder kann ich Englisch, dann brauche ich das Deutsche nicht, oder umgekehrt.
 Zum anderen betrifft es ja nur die Eingabe (wie der Name schon sagt), und nicht die Anzeige. Für die Anzeige müsst ihr schon die Sprache in der Systemsteuerung ändern. Es ist doch sinnvoll, dass Eingabeschema nur für spezielle Programme zu ändern, ansonsten sollte man, wie schon erwähnt, die ganze Sprache ändern.
 Das hat alles außerdem überhaupt nichts mit zugemüllten XP-Installationen zu tun. Wer etwas von Administration versteht, bekommt gezielt und schnell ein XP mit Erstinstallationsperformance hin.

  Etwas nicht Themarelevantes an Wolfsbein: Warum soll Yoda die Maus halten ?


----------



## Wolfsbein (22. September 2005)

monger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...
> Zum einen verstehe ich aber nicht ganz, wofür man beide Layouts braucht. Entweder kann ich Englisch, dann brauche ich das Deutsche nicht, oder umgekehrt...


Ich wuesste nicht wie ich auf einem US Keyboard deutsche Umlaute hinbekomme? Denn wenn das ginge koennte ich mir die oe und ue hier alle sparen.


----------



## tutalu (22. September 2005)

*Umlaute auf US Tastatur (off topic)*

Sehe ich da etwa einen degenerierten Penguin in einem Windowsforum? ;-)

Umlaute auf einer US Tastatur sind ganz einfach: Dafuer - Verzeihung - dafür haben wir hier am Whiteboard eine Ecke reserviert, da steht Ä = 0196 ä = 0228 usw. Soll heissen, ALT druecken und Zahlenkombination eingeben, dann ALT loslassen. Aber wie man sieht ist das auch mir meistens zu aufwendig, oder soll ich (neuschreib) aufwändig sagen.  ;-)

Das Argument des Pinguins, warum man per Applikation ein eigenes Tastaturlayout braucht, ist mir nicht ganz verständlich geworden. Klar ist aber, dass man an einem Windows zu verschiedenen Zeiten verschieden belayoutete Tastaturen anschliessen koennen will, ohne jedesmal die Systemeinstellungen zu bemuehen. Das kann z.B. sein, weil es ein "embedded" System ist, das in der Regel ohne Tastatur eingebaut wird.


----------



## monger (22. September 2005)

Tja, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...
 Der "Pinguin" meinte damit die Anzeige und nicht die Eingabe. Was ich damit klarmachen wollte war, dass man für die Anzeige die Systemsteuerung, und für die Eingabe die Eingabegebietsschemaleiste bemühen muss.
 Und das für verschiedene Applikationen:
 Wenn ich einen deutschen Brief schreibe möchte ich, da es sonst laut Pisa zu Problemen führen kann, auch Umlaute verwenden.
 Wenn ich programmiere ist ein englisches Layout durchaus von Vorteil, da man hier einige Sonderzeichen ohne Tastenkombinationen erreichen kann.
 Außerdem kann auch ein Pinguin in fremden Gewässern schwimmen, wenn er mutig genug ist und sich auch ein wenig auskennt. Wer mit Linux arbeitet (damit meine ich keine Spielereien), kann ohne Windows nicht leben und umgekehrt. Ich bin kein radikaler, ich bin der Meinung, dass Windows und Linux absolut koexistente Systeme sind, die nicht gegeneinander, sondern miteinander arbeiten sollten. Alles andere ist Kindergarten.


----------

